# How can a 13 year old make money



## ReptileCrazy

Hi was wandering how can a 13 year old make a bit of money to pay for reptile food my dads said that if i pay for the food and elecy bill i can have what i want aslong as i do my reasearch so was wandering what i could do


----------



## Jade01

sell stuff one ebay?

cant you do a paper round at 13 now? or is it still 14?


----------



## Young_Gun

I used to sell stuff in school, used to get my mates dad to go to costco or makro, I'd stock up on cheap sweets and crisp etc, buy em in for 10p an sell em for 20p, did the same with ciggys aswell soon as I realised there was much more money in it, also when I started doin DVD's and stuff I was the only person in my school doin it, so would knock em out with case and labels for £5 each when at cost they were £1.90 or so.

Failin that try getting a paper round, or doing jobs around the house for wages, you could try askin about cuttin grass or washin cars etc aswell.


----------



## Emmaj

im sure i was only 12 when i 1st started doing paper rounds i had 3 evening ones and 2 morning ones the mornings and weekend ones you tend to get a lil more for or you did when i did them lol but that was a few years ago :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Crownan

Paper rounds, washing cars, cutting the grass etc 

Thats the kind of stuff I used to do


----------



## MattiBee

Young_Gun said:


> I used to sell stuff in school, used to get my mates dad to go to costco or makro, I'd stock up on cheap sweets and crisp etc, buy em in for 10p an sell em for 20p, did the same with ciggys aswell soon as I realised there was much more money in it, also when I started doin DVD's and stuff I was the only person in my school doin it, so would knock em out with case and labels for £5 each when at cost they were £1.90 or so.
> 
> Failin that try getting a paper round, or doing jobs around the house for wages, you could try askin about cuttin grass or washin cars etc aswell.


agreed that works, i did it and my brother does now. And the only one your likely to get in trouble for is selling cigs & dvds, so im not saying that you should get the cheap ones and sell them seperately for a reasonable profit, because you could get into trouble :whistling2:


----------



## ukgeckos

I sold NOS - laughing gas before it went illegal, would cost me 30p to produce a balloon full and sell them for 2quid each, 
did it in pubs and would pay the landlord £40 quid but also done it on beaches in summer and festivals,
in a pub i would buy 400 NOS chargers for £80 and sell them for £800 quid minus 40 for the landlord and maybe 8quid for balloons.
was a very profitable business lol


----------



## stuartdouglas

Get a BMX bike and a gun and start selling crack round your neighbourhood. pretty soon, you'll have enough money to pay the whole street's leccy bill!!!





(Once again, note to the feeble minded, I am in no way encouraging a 13 yr old to get involved in drugs! This is what is known as humour, a highly developed and somewhat individual concept which appears to be alien to some)


----------



## wozza_t

stuartdouglas said:


> Get a BMX bike and a gun and start selling crack round your neighbourhood. pretty soon, you'll have enough money to pay the whole street's leccy bill!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Once again, note to the feeble minded, I am in no way encouraging a 13 yr old to get involved in drugs! This is what is known as humour, a highly developed and somewhat individual concept which appears to be alien to some)


 
Its what the kids round here are doing!

Just try and stay legal in what ever you decide to do! Speak to the local car wash centers, there are loads of places that will employ you as a saturday staff!


----------



## spider_mad

usually the only thing a 13 year old can do to earn a few bob is a paper round.


----------



## spider_mad

only thing I can think of for a 13 year old to earn a few bob is paper round. Or could go round the neighbourhood and offer to mow lawns, maybe get a business for himself up and running, one of my mates did that and so well he had to hire a mate to help him.


----------



## Shell195

How about dog walking?


----------



## ratking

why not just work out with ur dad a price list for jobs around ur own house such has washing up £1 mowing the lawn £5 etc get a snake it will only cost u a couple off mice/rats a week or a few jobs round the house where do u live mate


----------



## ReptileCrazy

In walsall


----------



## Will5

Shell195 said:


> How about dog walking?


Yep I did dog walking and also when I was 13-14 I worked in a basic pet shop


----------



## scott mcs

if ur birthdays soon just ask for money instead of presants or failin dat i wash cars for ma street and stuff for a fiver


----------



## ratking

i live in walsall mate if ever u want to come round and take a look at my snakes and ask some questions bring ur dad round ill tell him how cheap it is


----------



## Moshpitviper

Pimpin' ho's?


----------



## andy159

You could ask at your local pets hop if they need an assitant at all that way you can kill two birds with one stone i.e. get to know more about animals and hopefully get a discount on food too


----------



## sean k

*money*

i am 15 and i have so many amphbians and reptiles, i sell things at school and i am getting £110 a week and i also do paper roundrs try that.


----------



## shplooble

my lil sis's friend went into local pet shops and put up signs and she walks dogs cleans out cages and vivs et. for people theres a lady up the road with loadsa lizards and snakes and she cleans all them out and loves getting to spend time with the animals and makes money? lotsa people are lazy so would love someone to clean for them even if its just rabbit hutches hamster cages and dog walks might get some money in and even get to see lotsa animals : victory:


----------



## fantapants

why not go around all of the familly and friends and collect all of the old stuff they dont want anymore. then do a car-boot with that and all your old dvds and books. i raised £160 last week selling all our old crap. that will be enough to get you a setup and the reptile. give the difference to your parents for the animals upkeep and electricity. then you can spend a few quid a week on insects/mice for the animal and your parents will be that thrilled with your dedication they will probably throw a few quid in too. get another animal and breed them, sell the babies and before you know it world domination will be yours for the taking!!


----------



## pjlucy

Reptile-Crazy said:


> Hi was wandering how can a 13 year old make a bit of money to pay for reptile food my dads said that if i pay for the food and elecy bill i can have what i want aslong as i do my reasearch so was wandering what i could do


 
Hubby came up with this idea

How about asking on here who lives local to you, who has reptiles and you can do deliveries for hoppers, criks, mice etc. you will get to know loads of reptile lovers and get loads of great advice too.

Always be aware who your going to and that your dad know where you are.


----------



## Emmaj

shame ya not closer i have 6 dogs ya could help me walk :lol2:


----------



## rachel132002

Paper Rounds
Odd Jobs for neighbours
Walking Dogs for neighbours
Help around home for a couple of quid from parents.

Rach


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Find the local drug dearler and do jobs for him :lol:, Or sell **** in school, 50p for one 3 for a pound...or breed reptiles haha


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

or sell coke cola in school....buy the big packs of them and sell them for 50p in school....make alot of money doin that,my friend does it lol


----------



## ReptileCrazy

pjlucy said:


> Hubby came up with this idea
> 
> How about asking on here who lives local to you, who has reptiles and you can do deliveries for hoppers, criks, mice etc. you will get to know loads of reptile lovers and get loads of great advice too.
> 
> Always be aware who your going to and that your dad know where you are.


My dad said this would be a good idea


----------



## HABU

constantly remind your parents that you will be the one who picks out what nursing home they will go to when they get old....:crazy:


----------



## HS

HABU said:


> constantly remind your parents that you will be the one who picks out what nursing home they will go to when they get old....:crazy:


:lol2:

I was wondering, do you think I could get my kids to pay me to tidy their rooms and wash and iron their clothes for money to help pay for the upkeep of my reptiles?


----------



## HABU

H.S. said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I was wondering, do you think I could get my kids to pay me to tidy their rooms and wash and iron their clothes for money to help pay for the upkeep of my reptiles?


 good training for them... especially if they act like they're rich sometimes... tip the maid.....:whistling2:


----------



## retri

Emmaj said:


> im sure i was only 12 when i 1st started doing paper rounds i had 3 evening ones and 2 morning ones the mornings and weekend ones you tend to get a lil more for or you did when i did them lol but that was a few years ago :whistling2::lol2:


U dont have to tell em your real age: victory:


----------



## retri

Young_Gun said:


> I used to sell stuff in school, used to get my mates dad to go to costco or makro, I'd stock up on cheap sweets and crisp etc, buy em in for 10p an sell em for 20p, did the same with ciggys aswell soon as I realised there was much more money in it, also when I started doin DVD's and stuff I was the only person in my school doin it, so would knock em out with case and labels for £5 each when at cost they were £1.90 or so.
> 
> Failin that try getting a paper round, or doing jobs around the house for wages, you could try askin about cuttin grass or washin cars etc aswell.


Dont think we should really encorage that, but yeh the costco thing is and idea, and I dont want to encorage the sale of **** in school, but used to do it as I was able to buy them at 13 and never get questioned, used to pay around £6 for 20 and sell em for 50p each but the ammount the prices have gone up probably not much money in it anymore anyway :whistling2:

the best way was wait for someone to go abroad and get em to bring back 200, made a fortune :lol2:


----------



## HABU

200? a carton?.. my smokes cost $20 a carton here in kentucky.. but here's where they grow it.:whistling2:


----------



## Cyberlizard

I used to do paper rounds and then at 14 worked Sundays or Saturdays in the same paper shop. Good experience and it wasn't badly paid for that age group. Then again I don't know where the law stands on that nowadays.

You can tell your dad that the electricity isn't a lot. It's certainly a lot less than using irons and kettles, etc! Especially if you only have one or two pets. Also the food bill would still only equate to roughly what you would pay for having a cat or dog as mammals eat every day whereas reptiles and amphibs (or most other cold-blooded creatures) don't, or at least eat a lot less per day.

I get hassled every morning by cats wanting biscuits.... :lol2:


----------



## matt1977

Ask in ya local pubs and resturants if they have any pot washing jobs. and if ya working in a pub there great places to find out about other work thats going on. I for one would pay somone to put my bins and recycling out as im allways forgeting if you did that once a week for your whole street there might be a few quid in it.


----------



## emily89

think paper rounds yuor best bet i used t help out at farm ect if you have any near you? just general bits and bobs?


----------



## liam.b

im 16 and have 2 jobs to keep my reps! : victory:


----------



## HABU

be a 'rent-a-kid'. we have them here....


----------



## Spikebrit

HABU said:


> be a 'rent-a-kid'. we have them here....


that just sounds wrong


----------



## Daredevil

I used to sell stuff at school... made 100% profit on sweets and thats all i sold... i would have done ciggys, but my dad wouldn't let me... ciggys would make you a lot of money now seeing as you have to be 18 to get them and a lot of people at schools smoke so...


----------



## HABU

Spikebrit said:


> that just sounds wrong


they do odd jobs for people like cleaning out garages and other chores...:lol2::lol2: it does sound bad doesn't it?!:crazy:


----------



## Daredevil

I thought you was suggesting he be a rentboy...:lol2:


----------



## HABU

bradhollands999 said:


> I thought you was suggesting he be a rentboy...:lol2:


what's a rentboy...or should i even ask?:whistling2:


----------



## Young_Gun

HABU said:


> what's a rentboy...or should i even ask?:whistling2:


Urban Dictionary: rent boy


----------



## HABU

yep! i figured it would be something along those lines.......:crazy:


----------



## rob-stl-07

just dont do anything illegal. i dnt see whats the big deal wih the elecy bill seeing as all my reps eleccy bill comes to 70p a month


----------



## jack2304

*Its possible*

Hi,
This is jack.A Thirteen year old can make money but it is illegal.Now a days a basic computer knowledge is essential for a man to make money may be he is 13 or 60.As the organizations are looking for their profit.They don't mind what ever age may be .They just need talent. 
=======================

Jack2304

Make Money £15000 - £100000 Every Month Working From Home


----------



## milly

jack2304 said:


> Hi,
> This is jack.A Thirteen year old can make money but it is illegal.Now a days a basic computer knowledge is essential for a man to make money may be he is 13 or 60.As the organizations are looking for their profit.They don't mind what ever age may be .They just need talent.
> =======================
> 
> Jack2304
> 
> Make Money £15000 - £100000 Every Month Working From Home


these scams never make you money apart from the person that don's the scam.


----------

